# Hey from Massachusetts ^^



## Lisa

Hey all!

I've been looking for a community like this for a Wicked long time [Good musical, while we're on the topic ^^ ]. I'm from California, go to school in Massachusetts for the cold parts of the year.  I'm mostly interested in Stage Managing, but I routinely run tech crew, light board, sound board, build sets, etc. Currently working on a 2 hour dance/singing conglomeration of 16 songs loosely based on New York, which should be interesting. Goes up in May. 

Anyway, musical theatre is my anti-drug: Joseph ATD, Cats, Chorus Line, H2S, etc. My favorite play of all time is definitly The Importance of Being Ernest, though. 

That's all for me. 

Lisa


----------



## avkid

Welcome to our little corner of the world!!
-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## len

Hi, Lisa.


----------



## Peter

Welcome!!

Yay! Another person from MA! Where are you going to college (if you dont mind saying... if not that's fine!) if you havent realized it yet, there are ALOT of colleges in MA! (50 in 50sq miles near Boston for example!) 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com, I hope you continue to make posts around the site! 

-The official welcome wagon (part 2)


----------



## Lisa

It's a boarding high school, actually. ^.^ There are about a billion of those out here too.

Lisa


----------



## SuperCow

I'm at a boarding school too. Good times, good times.


----------



## PATech

Hey Lisa,

It's good to see you here. Then again I could just see you at commons (the dining hall). 

Lisa goes to my school and would always ask me what I was doing when she saw me reading the forums at Controlbooth. It's good to see that she joined.

All the best.


----------



## Peter

Ah ok cool. You might be one of the schools that always cream my school in just about every type of interschoolastic compition there is (except soccer). Currently my school is getting creamed in basktball by all these private schools, and our "as schools match wits" team was creamed by a private school recently. 

Anyway, welcome to Controlbooth.com!


----------



## Lisa

PATech said:


> It's good to see you here. Then again I could just see you at commons (the dining hall).



Wait, now who's stalking whom?  <3


----------



## Lisa

Peter said:


> Ah ok cool.  You might be one of the schools that always cream my school in just about every type of interschoolastic compition there is (except soccer). Currently my school is getting creamed in basktball by all these private schools, and our "as schools match wits" team was creamed by a private school recently.


Actually, I'm not so sure. ^^ We haven't been doing so well in sports, really, at all. We've been doing rather badly. Except track. 

Lisa


----------



## Peter

Well we dont have a track team (no $ to build a track or buy the equipment!) so that kinda elimates that possibility! 

Our Basket ball teams stink (boys have won one game this year, girls havent won a game in at least 2 years!) our other teams arnt as bad, and our soccer teams make it to western MA finals almost every year. 

The As schools match wits team has never won a game in as long as anyone can remember! Ya, we have a good school, just small, which means fewer kids to pick from for all these activities (but this also means that kids like me can be involved in a million different activities (i just avoid these loseing sports teams!))


----------



## Lisa

I have no idea how our basketball teams fare - all I know is that they're the ones who get the "cheerleaders" this term. ^^  We're required to take sports at my school, which is kind unfortunate, but such is life.

What sort of stuff millions of activities are yo involved in? 

Lisa


----------



## Peter

I am involved (deeply) with Tech. I just about run all the events that happen in my school's auditorium (no $$ to pay a teacher to do it). I also do Student Council, (kinda acting president without being elected to that position, we didnt elect any positions this year, it's kinda different, but works well b/c it wasnt a popularity contest and the kids who show up are the ones who want to work). 

I also am a member of Rennaisnace (a group dedicated to promoting accademic acheivement and general school spirit). I am also active in my Class government. After school I am part of a small group studying for the AP Bio test in our spare time (none of us have taken the class, we are just going to study and take the test). I am President of our schools National Honor Society. I am probably forgeting stuff, but ya, that kinda gives you an idea (the idea that I dont get out of school much!, but hey, it keeps me out of trouble!)


----------



## Lisa

SuperCow said:


> I'm at a boarding school too. Good times, good times.



^^ Yeah it is. Where are you, geographically? [Don't want to pry ^^ ]


----------



## Lisa

Peter said:


> I am involved (deeply) with Tech. I just about run all the events that happen in my school's auditorium (no $$ to pay a teacher to do it). I also do Student Council, (kinda acting president without being elected to that position, we didnt elect any positions this year, it's kinda different, but works well b/c it wasnt a popularity contest and the kids who show up are the ones who want to work).
> 
> I also am a member of Rennaisnace (a group dedicated to promoting accademic acheivement and general school spirit). I am also active in my Class government. After school I am part of a small group studying for the AP Bio test in our spare time (none of us have taken the class, we are just going to study and take the test). I am President of our schools National Honor Society. I am probably forgeting stuff, but ya, that kinda gives you an idea (the idea that I dont get out of school much!, but hey, it keeps me out of trouble!)



@ Peter: You're basically definitly involved in tech if you come here, neh? ^^ Anyway, this student government thing sounds cool. What sort of stuff do you decide/work on? AP bio as an extra random class sounds awesome! I'l actually taking the class, so if you have any questions, I'll do the best I can to answer them. ^^ What particularly are you studying now? Do you meet every day after school? Way to go for self motivation!


----------



## SuperCow

My school has mandatory activities, and sports. These are the ones I participate in:

- Debating (IISPSC Champion)
- Admissions Assistant
- Peer Tutoring
- Cadet Band (C\Sgt.)
- School Reach (Which is like your "As Schools Match Wits")
- One sport per term: Frisbee, Badminton, Cycling

And of course all my theater work.


----------



## Lisa

@ Supercow: That's so cool! I admissions assist and peer tutor too. ^^ Cycling is hardcore - I'm impressed.

Lisa


----------



## SuperCow

It's not like track cycling or anything. It's Mountain Biking, so it's way more fun. It's just a bunch of guys, and we go out for rides, and have a good time.


----------



## Peter

Our student Government bascily is supposto cover everything from policy changes (we ajusted the way Honors are achieved earlier this year) to school spirit events and dances. It is really a group that does everything. We orgainize blood drives and run a student store. We help other student groups with funding (we make a good deal of $$ from the student store) (student council might be buying the tech crew t-shirts! (lumping them with a larger order for other t-shirts they are ordering)). 

My freshman and sophmore year it was really just a normal student council with a popularity contest type election in the begining of the year, and 2 months later it was a defunct group b/c the kids who won the popularity contest were not kids who were hard workers. Last year, my school got hit HARD by budget cuts (we lost EVERYTHING including 25% of our teaching staff). Student Council was cut, but me and a few friends got together and orgainized student council meetings anyway. We opened it up to all students and didnt elect any positions. We went from a max of 12 kids being involved (on a good day) to having an AVERAGE of 20 kids attending our all meetings (with some meetings haveing more then 35 kids!). We got ALOT dont last year, without the help of faculty advisors. This year we have advisors back but we still didnt have elections and things are still going well. (I have a college application essay on this topic if anyone really wants to read more, I can make it available online)

moving on.

AP Bio is a cool class. I took Advanced Biology my sophomore year and took BioTech my junior year. (Biotech was a SWEET class where we got to do all kinds of stuff including extract our own DNA (i have mine in a glass necklace/charm type thing still) and even genintically engineer bacteria (we made bacteria that ate different very specific kinds of oils, and made a safe strain of E.Coli glow using Jellifish DNA). 

We try to meet one day a week after school for about 2 hours (although we have been having a hard time b/c of the snow recently). Right now all of us (the 3 people that are doing the class) have taken one practice AP Bio test, and now we are working through it going over it and reviewing the stuff as we get to it. I think that is kinda going to be the way we are going to do the class, with a few breaks to do the required labs (the ones that we havent already done in one of the other classes). However, I'll be sure to let you know if I run into any questions!

@supercow: I dont know if I like the fact that your activities are required. I guess it is good that your school makes kids get involved with things that widen your horizons, but I also think it is not necessaraly good that kids are forced to do things b/c then they dont necessaraly take responsibility for doing good things of their own initiative, and may not have the same dedication to the activities. (I am NOT saying that you have any of these problems, just I can see these problems possibly occuring) 

It defanatly sounds like you guys have more opportunities as far as the number of things you can get inolved with. My list of activities is basicly the most any student can do, b/c that is all that is offered at my school (again b/c of budget cuts). My school doesnt have frisbee or cycleing, or football, or track, or a million other sports, basicly we have, *soccer, X-country running,* *Basket ball, wrestling, downhill sking, x-country sking,* *baseball, and softball.* (*s seperate seasons, one sport can be played per person per season [not required though]) 

ok, that's a long enough post!


----------



## Lisa

@ Supercow - that's pretty awesome, though. ^^ Is it through the school?

@ Peter - Wow, that's a ton of stuff. ^^ It sounds like you did a lot of work to make it a little more functioning.  Explain to me this DNA extration business - how does it work? How did you get it into a charm? That's awesome!

@ both of you.  Sports are required at my school as well, but that's the only thing. We can slide once in 10th grade year and once between 11th grade and 12th grade winters. I mean, it's not that bad of a requirement, because you can do things like Yoga, but it still is obnoxious. On the other hand, I wouldn't have gotten involved in sports at all if it weren't for this requirement, so that's okay. ^^ I see where youi're coming from though, Peter.

Lisa


----------



## SuperCow

Well, there's always the board games club for those who don't want to get involved; so they stay away from the people who actually care.


----------



## Lisa

SuperCow said:


> Well, there's always the board games club for those who don't want to get involved; so they stay away from the people who actually care.



Haha, boardgames club? THat's ridiculous. ^^ What do you do there?

Lisa


----------



## Peter

Basicly we rolled a swab in our cheek, swished it out into a test tube, added chemicals to break down the cell (but not DNA) spun it in a centrifuge to get all the cell parts to sink to the bottom into a pellet. Then we took and added a bit of alchohol to the top, and the DNA lifts up into the Alchohol layer (it is not dense compared to other stuff in the cell) and you can lift it out in a white glob with a thin metal rod. Then it was simply a matter of putting it in a charm filled with distilled water and sealing the charm. (ok, ya, that was the really dumbed down version, but that is the basic idea) It was actually one of the easier labs we did. We did so many labs in that class.... it was crazy! (we ran electrofloureses gells and made things that look just like the DNA charts you see on CSI and those type of shows, we even took a field trip to Cold Spring Harbor laboritories (setup and run by eather watson or Crick (i forget which), one of the two men to discover the shape of DNA! on this field trip we even got to sequence our own DNA!!! 

Let me know if you want to know more!


----------



## Lisa

@ Peter - that's so cool! We were supposed to do that lab, I think [I read through the lab manual in my spare time, once, not like I'm a geek or anything ^^ ] and it outlined a similar prodecure.  I'll inquire on it later. We just did a shark dissection, which was somewhat interesting, I suppose, and earlier we did a fly breeding lab, which was also interesting. ^^ Right now we're doing a bunch of evolutionary stuff, so really there isn't a good lab for that [Stir, let sit for 10 million years.]

Lisa


----------



## Peter

LoL "Stir, let sit for 10 million years" hehe I completely disagree with evolution, (and on all my tests on evolution I would write out what I felt to be the right answer (creation) with undenyable factual backing evidence, and pointing out holes in the evolutionary approach (then add a paragraph at the end something like "However, even with all of the above evidence, the commonly accepted explination for this is.....") 

It was lots of fun, and it drove the teacher crazy b/c she couldnt refute any of it, and yet was a fairly strong believer in evolution. (and she was good enough not to get upset with me, we are good friends (and infact today after school, we had a hard time getting work done b/c we were talking about random stuff too much)).


----------



## SuperCow

I don;t take bio, but our classes all did that. And then they mated and predicted any problems with their children.

In the boardgames club, you, well, play board games. I know, that's a shoker, but that's what they do!


----------



## cutlunch

Peter said:


> Basicly we rolled a swab in our cheek, swished it out into a test tube, added chemicals to break down the cell (but not DNA) spun it in a centrifuge to get all the cell parts to sink to the bottom into a pellet. Then we took and added a bit of alchohol to the top, and the DNA lifts up into the Alchohol layer (it is not dense compared to other stuff in the cell) and you can lift it out in a white glob with a thin metal rod. Then it was simply a matter of putting it in a charm filled with distilled water and sealing the charm. (ok, ya, that was the really dumbed down version, but that is the basic idea) It was actually one of the easier labs we did. We did so many labs in that class.... it was crazy! (we ran electrofloureses gells and made things that look just like the DNA charts you see on CSI and those type of shows, we even took a field trip to Cold Spring Harbor laboritories (setup and run by eather watson or Crick (i forget which), one of the two men to discover the shape of DNA! on this field trip we even got to sequence our own DNA!!!
> 
> Let me know if you want to know more!



Kiwi pride makes me correct a common misconception. lol. Everyone thinks of Watson and Crick as the only two people involved in the discovery of DNA. This is incorrect. There was a third person on their team,* Maurice Wilkins - a New Zealander.* He shared in the Nobel prize for discovering DNA. I must admitt I didn't know about Mr Wilkins involvement until last year when he died and his obituary was on the National television news. Other scientists ideas also contributed to the discovery of DNA.

While researching this post I came across the below link, which has a simple method for extracting DNA from a Kiwi Fruit  that might be of interest of some of you biologists. Please note I haven't tried this.

http://www.ba-education.demon.co.uk/for/science/dnamain.html


----------



## Peter

A yes, but you are forgeting one more person! *Rosalind Franklin*, probably one of the least appreciated people in science, she took the X-rays refraction images which her partner (John Randall) then took without her permission (b/c he felt he was her supperior although he wasnt) and passed them (along with her unpublished ideas) on to Watson and Crick who were able to use them to reach their conclusion about the shape of DNA. 

(My Bio Teacher is obsessed with this lady and she would yell at me for quite a while if she ever found out that i was talking about this subject and didnt mention Rosalind Franklin!)


----------



## cutlunch

Peter. Don't worry I hadn't forgotten her, she's mentioned on the web link. But I must admitt I do feel bad that her work was used without her permission. If she had lived until 1962 hopefully she would have shared the Nobel prize with the others.


----------



## Lisa

Peter said:


> LoL "Stir, let sit for 10 million years" hehe I completely disagree with evolution, (and on all my tests on evolution I would write out what I felt to be the right answer (creation) with undenyable factual backing evidence, and pointing out holes in the evolutionary approach (then add a paragraph at the end something like "However, even with all of the above evidence, the commonly accepted explination for this is.....")



Hehe!

We should talk sometime - what is it you don't believe in about evolution? [Again, just curious, not one of those "I hate religion people." ] . . . Did your teacher grade you down? I guess it's good if you're all friends, Seeing as teachers grade up for that. ^^ 

Lisa


----------



## Lisa

Peter said:


> *Rosalind Franklin*


Yeah, she was the one I was going to point out. ^^


----------



## Peter

The teacher didnt grade me down for it b/c I gave the "what 'science' says" answer too (while still discrediting it). 

What dont I believe about evolution, well... where to start.... ah yes: EVERYTHING  There is no conclusive evidence for it and there is MORE evidence for creation, but 'science' blinds its self from the obvious answer b/c it was explained before they got there. If you want a lot of good reading, check out http://www.answersingenesis.org (there is another website too, but i cant remember it right now off the top of my head.)

Feel free to ask more specific questions, I have probably had to already answer them, and dont mind doing it again.


----------



## Lisa

@ Peter - I'll definitly check out the website. 

I'm a hardcore believer in evolution, so I don't want to get into an argument that might be offensive to either of us. ^^ I've seen both sides: parents are ridiculously Christian, and I love science, and I guess evolution just makes more logical sense to me. 

Anyway, thanks again!

Lisa


----------



## Peter

lisa said:


> I guess evolution just makes more logical sense to me.



That's kinda funny b/c i dont find evolution logical at all, too many "well we guess there were animals "inbetween" these others" I am a VERY logical person (Exceling in math, doing horrible in english, not buying a car b/c it's to expensive in the long run even though I have the $$ right now...) 

I guess I would just suggest you take some time and read more about creation, and maybe you'll see the logic i see in it (and how the evidence fits creation perfectly). Unfortunatly they dont tell you about creation in school so you only get one side of the story, so obviously everyone thinks that side makes sense!


----------



## Lisa

Peter said:


> lisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess evolution just makes more logical sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda funny b/c i dont find evolution logical at all, too many "well we guess there were animals "inbetween" these others" I am a VERY logical person (Exceling in math, doing horrible in english, not buying a car b/c it's to expensive in the long run even though I have the $$ right now...)
> 
> I guess I would just suggest you take some time and read more about creation, and maybe you'll see the logic i see in it (and how the evidence fits creation perfectly). Unfortunatly they dont tell you about creation in school so you only get one side of the story, so obviously everyone thinks that side makes sense!
Click to expand...


Well, now that you've proven evolution for us . . . 

Anyway, I still don't want to offend anyone, and I'm still just curious. ^^ what's your opinion on animals going extinct? How did animals get here, etc?

Lisa


----------



## Peter

I dont think there is much oppinion about it.  I am not really sure what you mean by what my oppinion is about animals going extinct... Animals do go extinct, many of them probably went extinct during the Great Flood of Noah's Day. As far as animals getting here, they were created in the first seven days (as written in Genisis 1). There are comonalities between animals because all animals that we know live on a common earth, and God gave them common, effective tools. 

I am not sure if i am answering your question or not.... but.... ya, let me know if i am not


----------



## Lisa

Peter said:


> I dont think there is much oppinion about it.  I am not really sure what you mean by what my oppinion is about animals going extinct... Animals do go extinct, many of them probably went extinct during the Great Flood of Noah's Day. As far as animals getting here, they were created in the first seven days (as written in Genisis 1). There are comonalities between animals because all animals that we know live on a common earth, and God gave them common, effective tools.
> 
> I am not sure if i am answering your question or not.... but.... ya, let me know if i am not



You are.  Do you believe in microevolution? As in - there are moths that blend into brown bark, but during the industrial age the tree bark gets darker, so the brown moths die off and are replaced with darker mothes?

Lisa


----------



## Peter

I believe God made animals to be flexable to their surroundings. That is quite abit different then an entire new animal coming from nowhere. Am I a different person in the summer when I go out and get a sunburn? nope (at least I hope not!) ok, ya that was a really bad example, but I think you might get the idea.


----------



## Lisa

Peter said:


> I believe God made animals to be flexable to their surroundings. That is quite abit different then an entire new animal coming from nowhere. Am I a different person in the summer when I go out and get a sunburn? nope (at least I hope not!) ok, ya that was a really bad example, but I think you might get the idea.



No, it wasn't a bad example, it was just random. I'm afraid I don't see the connection. ^^ Anyway, thanks - sorry for bothering you about this.  Just never met anyone so firmly for creationism. I'll check out your website in greater detail a bit later. 

Lisa


----------



## propmonkey

if evolution took place then why are there still monkeys around??

i just happen to read these last 2 posts.

im agnostic, i beleive in god and though i beleive in him i belive in evolution some. i belive he started every thing and started evoluton and guided it.


----------



## Peter

Ya, I have been known to be random at times! (especially when I have been up until 2AM the past 3 nights setting up old computers and fixing others (getting ready to try to multitrack record the cheap way, setting up 2 or 3 computers and pushing record on them all, with each recording at least 2 chanels of audio. Then later, I can drag it all back onto my powerful computer and post mix it into what will hopefully be a decent sounding live concert recording) (ya, talk about randomness  )


----------



## Lisa

propmonkey said:


> if evolution took place then why are there still monkeys around??



Because we had a common *ancestor.*

@ Peter: That sounds awesome! You fix computers? What sorts of concerts?

Lisa


----------



## Peter

Yep, I do just about everything with computers (from websites (www.GrowInGrace.com (hand made by your's truely)) to assembling the components. The concerts I do are mostly eather school fundrasing concerts or Christian concerts (some times small bands, often choruses) Some of the recordings from these christian events can be found on my website, although the stuff that is up there isnt too good.


----------



## Dan-Greaves

Yo from the UK


----------



## Lisa

Peter said:


> Yep, I do just about everything with computers (from websites (www.GrowInGrace.com (hand made by your's truely)) to assembling the components. The concerts I do are mostly eather school fundrasing concerts or Christian concerts (some times small bands, often choruses) Some of the recordings from these christian events can be found on my website, although the stuff that is up there isnt too good.


That's so cool.  Your website is very well put together.

Hehe, I have to admit to liking hymns. ^^ They're so joyful and major-keyed, and even the ones that aren't, like We Three Kings, just sound so awesome. ^^

Lisa


----------



## SuperCow

I know all my school's hymnal's hyms off by hear. I;ve been singing them at morning chapel since Grade 5, so I have them all down. It's sad in a way.


----------



## Peter

Thanks for the complement about my website. (It was made for my personal use at first, then last year I tweaked it abit to be basicly a shell with seperate contenet so it can be very easly used on other websites (www.mvbcamp.org which a friend put together with about 3 or 4 hours of work [rather amazing I think]) and it was going to be used for my school website, but the web design teacher could not handle teaching the small bit of php involved (it can be fairly abstract stuf).

Ya, I have lost track of how many songs I know by heart. I have most of the 500 hymns in our song book memorized, plus a ton of songs we sing in Young Peoples (kinda like the talent night recordings on my websites (I didnt record those really... the mix is not good at all for most of them)) and I have upwards of 60 hours of contempory christian music on my computer, also all memorized. For some reason, I can memorize names or spellings or much else for that matter, but if I hear a song 3 or 4 times I'll have it memorized.


----------



## Lisa

Peter said:


> For some reason, I can memorize names or spellings or much else for that matter, but if I hear a song 3 or 4 times I'll have it memorized.


Yeah, isn't that terrible? I can't do dates or names or places, but songs are wicked easy. It doesn't help at all when it comes to school, but it helps a lot when it comes to calling cues in a dance/music show. ^^ 

Lisa


----------



## Peter

I used to memorize spelling lists in middle school by putting the words and then their spelling to a simple tune. It kinda worked, the only problem is, I dont remember them any more, and my spelling still stinks!


----------



## Lisa

Peter said:


> I used to memorize spelling lists in middle school by putting the words and then their spelling to a simple tune. It kinda worked, the only problem is, I dont remember them any more, and my spelling still stinks!



Lol, that's fantastic! I've never had trouble with spelling, mainly because I read scads when I was younger. Don't have time now, sadly. =/ But when we get into things in Biology like the Krebs Cycle, I'm pretty much screwed. Or progressivism in History, and those millions of acts and dates that are like "The Mann-Wilson Act, 1906," v. just "The Mann Act, later 1906," and there's no chance there either.  We made up an awesome song for somehig in Biology, I just can't remember what it is. I can remember the song though. Maybe it was the Electron Transport Chain.

Lisa

Lisa


----------



## Peter

I read tons and tons as a little kid, and have a huge vocabulary and can read quickly, but for some reason the spelling bit got left out of it!

On a random different note... We didnt get to have AP bio today b/c we had a 1/2 day (got out at 10:45) b/c of the snow and ice we are having! Ah, another missed AP Bio session!


----------



## Lisa

Haha, what sorts of books were you in to? Have you read Narnia? ^^ I loved those when I was little, even if I completely missed the symbolism until I reread them later.

Ewie, that's no fun about Bio You meet once a week, right? What are you guys working on now? And how much snow are you having?!?

Lisa


----------



## SuperCow

The Narnia books were so good. I love them.


----------



## Lisa

Ahh I know!!! <3 <3 I read them a billion times, and have the box set. ^^ My favorite was probably "The Voyage of the 'Dawn Treader'" because of the image description of the small mermaids under the perfectly blue water, and the fact that the water was just so pretty and clear and sugary. 

. . . which was your favorite? Which did you read first?

Lisa


----------



## SuperCow

I donlt think I have a clear favorite. Right now my favorite book is "Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norell." Fantastic book.


----------



## Lisa

Sweet, what's that about? I don't think I've heard of it.


----------



## SuperCow

This is the plot summary from the book's website


> *Two magicians shall appear in England. The first shall fear me; the second shall long to behold me…*
> 
> Centuries ago, when magic still existed in England, the greatest magician of them all was the Raven King. A human child brought up by fairies, the Raven King blended fairy wisdom and human reason to create English magic. Now, at the beginning of the nineteenth century, he is barely more than a legend, and England, with its mad King and its dashing poets, no longer believes in practical magic.
> 
> Then the reclusive Mr Norrell of Hurtfew Abbey appears and causes the statues of York Cathedral to speak and move. News spreads of the return of magic to England and, persuaded that he must help the government in the war against Napoleon, Mr Norrell goes to London. There he meets a brilliant young magician and takes him as a pupil. Jonathan Strange is charming, rich and arrogant. Together, they dazzle the country with their feats.
> 
> But the partnership soon turns to rivalry. Mr Norrell has never conquered his lifelong habits of secrecy, while Strange will always be attracted to the wildest, most perilous magic. He becomes fascinated by the shadowy figure of the Raven King, and his heedless pursuit of long-forgotten magic threatens, not only his partnership with Norrell, but everything that he holds dear.
> 
> Elegant, witty and utterly compelling, Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell creates a past world of great mystery and beauty that will hold the reader in thrall until the last page.


----------



## Lisa

Dude, that looks awesome! I'll def have to check out the website. Do you like it so far?

Lisa


----------



## Peter

I have read narnia and I have the boxed set as well. Back as a kid, my favorite books were the Redwall series and Harty Boys (I think I have read the entire collection, it was two whole shelves @ the nearest public libarary of any decent size). 

Yes we try to meet once a week, and right now are just going though and reviewing old AP tests, not really any one subject in particular.

Well. about the snow, yesterday they (the forcasters) were saying we were going to get 2-3 feet of snow, then yesterday evening they dropped it to 2-3 Inches!!! We went into school normal time this morning, but the roads were starting to freeze up (we had lots of rain, but not enough, and it was cold enough, that we still have most of our snow) as the day went on, it started slushing (yes, slush was falling from the sky) and the roads got worse so they let us out of school at 10:45 yay! (as it turns out, we didnt get any snow, everything that fell today just dripped away (and is now freezing b/c it's down in the 20s now). We may have a delayed start or no school tomorow though b/c the roads must be super icey now.


----------



## SuperCow

I've read the book twice since getting it for Chistmad. It's a very long book, but a great one.


----------



## Lisa

Peter said:


> I have read narnia and I have the boxed set as well. Back as a kid, my favorite books were the Redwall series and Harty Boys (I think I have read the entire collection, it was two whole shelves @ the nearest public libarary of any decent size).
> 
> Yes we try to meet once a week, and right now are just going though and reviewing old AP tests, not really any one subject in particular.
> 
> Well. about the snow, yesterday they (the forcasters) were saying we were going to get 2-3 feet of snow, then yesterday evening they dropped it to 2-3 Inches!!! We went into school normal time this morning, but the roads were starting to freeze up (we had lots of rain, but not enough, and it was cold enough, that we still have most of our snow) as the day went on, it started slushing (yes, slush was falling from the sky) and the roads got worse so they let us out of school at 10:45 yay! (as it turns out, we didnt get any snow, everything that fell today just dripped away (and is now freezing b/c it's down in the 20s now). We may have a delayed start or no school tomorow though b/c the roads must be super icey now.


We were visiting my aunt and uncle and cousins and one of them had one of the redwall books, so I just plopped myself down and read it in an hour or two. Wasn't enough to get me hooked, but definitly an interesting concept. 

Yeah, us too about the snow! They definitly said 12-13 inches, and then changed it to 2-3. Oh well, less for us. The worst part is that even for that little snow, this obsessive compulsive plow driver will plow for two hours in the immediate vicinity of my dorm, starting at five n the morning. I want to shoot him/her. ^^

Lisa


----------



## Peter

LoL lucky you having to listen to plow trucks! (I live within 200 yards of the Mass Turnpike and get to hear all those plows going by in addtion to the ones on my road) 

The Redwall series is more then one book, and they kinda flow together. I dont really know if they would have much appeal to older people, but back in elementary school / early middle school, they were great.


----------



## Lisa

Ewie, that's no fun. And snow plot drivers are up at all hours of every night, too. That's unfortunate. Haha, my Engilsh teacher says they sound comforting [!?!?].

I know it's more than one book. ^^ My point is that the one I read didn't get me interested enough to spend time reading the rest of them. 

Lisa


----------



## Peter

ah ok

Need an idea for a b-day present for your english teacher... get a white noise generator or a CD of white noise! (ya, dont worry, i dont get my english teachers b-day presents) I think his/her idea about snowplow sounds is basicly the same idea behind people liking to go to sleep with white noise in the background. 

Random question: why do you put ^^ in almost all your messages? what does it mean?


----------



## Lisa

Haha, that's an awesome idea.  If I see one, I'll definitly get it - I need to seriously suck up to her anyway.

Oh. It's an anime face. It's like a nevous/vaguely embarrassed smiley type.


----------



## SuperCow

I thouroughly enjoyed the Redwall series. They're not just for grade schoolers, they're good books. A good book is universal.


----------



## Lisa

^^ That's true. Perhaps I was just reading too quickly. 

Lisa


----------



## SuperCow

Well, to each his own, obviously. I enjoyed them personally, but I haven't read them in a while. I'm in the middle of _The Scorpio Illssion_ by Robert Ludlum at the moment.


----------



## Lisa

How's that? I haven't actually heard of it.


----------



## SuperCow

It's an espionage novel. They're not realy literature, but they're fast-paced, exciting, and a lot of fun.


----------



## Peter

So ya, somewhere back on about page 1 or 2 of this huge beast of a thread we were talking about AP Bio, and for those of you who dont know, the test is tomorow! I have spent most of this weekend studying and I think I am about as ready for it as I am going to get. I think I will do well on the multiple choice but I dono if I am going to remember enough of the details about specific things to do well on the essays. Oh well, we'll see what happens and hope for the best! (and hope for no questions about plants or anatomy b/c those are the things that we never really went over!) 

To everyone/anyone else who might be taking it: "Have fun!!!" 

And to anyone else who might be joining me in taking the AP Chem test on Tuesaday: "Have fun with that too!"


----------



## avkid

Speaking of tests, the new SAT is a royal pain in the arse!


----------



## Peter

haha, I'm so glad I missed it! (The benifits of being born a year earlier!) 

The only problem was, I had to take the Old SATs and i had to take the SAT2 Writing Test too.


----------

